# Motor Yacht Titanic - IMO Number?



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the IMO number of the St Kitts and Nevis registered MY Titanic, formerly the MV Kelso (also RV Kelso) of Tristan da Cunha based Ovenstones Co.?


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Try V3RL6.
Cheers.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-Titanic-after-calling-friend-in-Britain.html


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

V3RL6 is the callsign of the Kelso. 
http://www.itu.int/online/mms/mars/ship_detail.sh?lang=&1228823&KELSO 
If this is the Titanic mentioned then it doesn't appear to have an IMO
http://www.itu.int/online/mms/mars/ship_detail.sh?lang=&1991449&TITANIC
Surprised at the number of people who call their vessel by that name. (EEK)
Cheers


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

If Kelso had an IMO number, then Titanic will, as the number stay with the ship, does it not?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There's even a wikipedia entry but still no IMO
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MY_Titanic
ITU doesn't appear to be very up to date which is confusing. (Sad)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If the Kelso was originally the Toko Maru, which seems to fit, then Miramar has her IMO as 7338561


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Guess who created the Wikipedia page .


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

That IMO# checks out against the call sign

http://e-ships.net/index/T8.shtml


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Mjroots said:


> Guess who created the Wikipedia page .


Thought as much as soon as I pressed the reply button. (egg)

Got there in the end despite a couple of detours. [=P]


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, have managed to expand article a bit more.


----------



## yvon (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi, 
A photo of TITANIC at Grenada posted now : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/227630/title/titanic/cat/all
Regards, Yvon.


----------



## tjdbluewolf (Aug 28, 2011)

*To Mjroot*



Mjroots said:


> Thanks, have managed to expand article a bit more.


Hi Mjroot nice work on the wiki page are you attached to the vessel? Regards


----------

